# Moirah, I'm Twisted



## 785 (Dec 12, 2011)

NM


----------



## QDOS (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi 785

  For me this is difficult I’m not sure what to make of it. A drug related delusion with maybe links to the Forgotten Realms. As a reader the word usage became somewhat flamboyant and delivery a bit like a shopping list. I might take a longer look later.  

  QDOS  :apologetic:


----------



## YohannIan (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm lost 0.o....I know what the Forgotten Realms is though


----------



## Cuppy (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey man, you gotta put this back up. It probably just needs a bit of re-writing.


----------



## Shpob (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey wait a minute. 
But if "Moirah, I'm Twisted" is the title of a short story (especially a horror), I'm already interested. It's a thought-provoking title considering I know nothing else about it ; )


----------

